# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  صفة الخوارج التي تميزهم عن غيرهم هي (التسبيد) أو (التحليق) .

## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عندما عرفوا الصحابة أن الصفات التي ذكرها رسول الله في الخوارج البغاة قد تكون موجودة عند كثير من المؤمنين بل المتقين منهم خاصة ، قالوا (ما سيماهم يارسول الله ؟) حتى لا يختلط عليهم أمرهم كما هو الحاصل اليوم عند كثير من الناس وهنا الشاهد والفيصل والجواب الشافي ، فأجاب صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقال : سيِمــــــــاهم التَّحليـــــــ  ـقُ ، أو قال : التَّسبِيدُ .

الله أكبر نعم يا أمة الاسلام هذا في صحيح البخاري ، وفي صحيح مسلم (سِيمَاهُمْ التَّحَالُقُ) ومعلوم أن صحيح البخاري ومسلم هم أصح الكتب بعد القرآن الكريم ...
والتحليق : هو حلاقة شعر الرأس ، والتسبيد إزالة الشعر بالكلية مثل الحلاقة بالموس .
فسمة التحليق هي سمة ملازمة لفرقة الخوارج الى يوم الدين ، سواءً من قتلهم علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أو من خرج أو من سوف يخرج بعده أمثالهم
الحديث :
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو النُّعْمَانِ، حَدَّثَنَا مَهْدِيُّ بْنُ مَيْمُونٍ، سَمِعْتُ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ سِيرِينَ، يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ مَعْبَدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «يَخْرُجُ نَاسٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ المَشْرِقِ، وَيَقْرَءُونَ القُرْآنَ لاَ يُجَاوِزُ تَرَاقِيَهُمْ، يَمْرُقُونَ مِنَ الدِّينِ كَمَا يَمْرُقُ السَّهْمُ مِنَ الرَّمِيَّةِ، ثُمَّ لاَ يَعُودُونَ فِيهِ حَتَّى يَعُودَ السَّهْمُ إِلَى فُوقِهِ»، قِيلَ مَا سِيمَاهُمْ؟ قَالَ: " سِيمَاهُمْ التَّحْلِيقُ - أَوْ قَالَ: التَّسْبِيدُ - " صحيح البخاري - كتاب التوحيد
( سيماهم التحليق ) البخاري (7007) ومسلم (1763) ، قال القرطبي : ( قوله : سيماهم التحليق ) أي جعل ذلك علامة لهم على رفضهم زينة الدنيا ، وشعاراً ليُعرفوا به ، وهذا منهم جهل ... وابتداع منهم في دين الله شيئاً كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين وأتباعهم على خلافه ) ، وانظر شرح العمدة 1/231 ومجموع الفتاوى 21/118 .
فكل الاحاديث العامة التي ورد فيها ذكر الفرقة الباغية (الخوارج) ولم ترد فيها هذه اللفظة أعني (سيماهم التحليق) 
فقد خصصها هذا الحديث وذلك تبعاً للقاعدة الفقهية ( العام يخصص بالخاص، والمطلق يقيد بالمقيد )
فهل بعد هذا البيان بيان يا أمة الاسلام .

قال الشعبي رحمه الله: لا تقوم الساعة حتى يصير العلم جهلا والجهل علما وهذا كله من انقلاب الحقائق في آخر الزمان وانعكاس الأمور.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ارغب في ان انقل لك ما قاله العلماء عن صفة التحليق 

قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (28/ 497): " وَهَذِهِ السِّيمَا سِيمَا  أَوَّلِهِمْ كَمَا كَانَ ذُو الثُديَّة ؛ لا أَنَّ هَذَا وَصْفٌ لَازِمٌ  لَهُمْ".
وقال القرطبي : "(سيماهم التحليق) أي: جعلوا ذلك علامةً لهم على رفضهم زينة  الدّنيا ، وشعارًا ليُعرفوا به " المفهم

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

حياكم الله اخواني الأفاضل ابو عمر وأخي الوايلي
 وأنا أنزل على اقتراحكم وأتمنى من الادارة تغيير العنوان الى (براءة الدولة الاسلامية من تهمة الخوارج في صحيح البخاري) ؛
أما الاخ ماجد مسفر العتيبي فأقول :
اولاً : ما نقلته عن شيخ الاسلام كذب وتدليس فإن كنت متعمد ولا أرجو ذلك ، فوالله لن اسامحك وأنا حجيجك يوم القيامة بما افتريته حتى تعلن أسفك وتقر بخطئك ، أما ان كنت تنسخ وتلصق فقد وقعت بالذنب ايضاً فما كان ينبغي لك فعل هذا ، حتى تتثبت من النقل ، وأما إن وقع منك هذا بالخطأ فعفا الله عنك ، وبكل الحالات يجب ان تعتذر على هذا الفعل الحرام .

انت نقلت التالي : " وَهَذِهِ السِّيمَا سِيمَا أَوَّلِهِمْ كَمَا كَانَ ذُو الثُديَّة ؛ لا أَنَّ هَذَا وَصْفٌ لَازِمٌ لَهُمْ".
والصحيح هو : وَهَذِهِ السِّيمَا سِيمَا أَوَّلِهِمْ كَمَا كَانَ ذُو الثدية؛ لِأَنَّ هَذَا وَصْفٌ لَازِمٌ لَهُمْ"  .

سبحان الله حرف قلب المعنى
وهذه رابط صورة من الكتاب مجموع الفتاوى المجلد 28 الصفحة 497
https://ojxuog.dm2301.livefilestore....led.jpg?psid=1

ثم إن صح هذا الكلام عن شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله فهل هو حجة على المسلمين وهل هو البلاغ المبين؟
يا أخي ابن تيمية بشر والبشر يعتريه النقص والخطأ ، فما لي أجد كثير من أمثالك اذا ذكر قول لشيخ الاسلام وكأنه منزّل من السماء .

ثانياً : نقلك شرح القرطبي رحمه الله يدل أنك لم تقرأ الموضوع كاملاً ، فأنا نقلت نفس النقل وهو كلام عليك لا معك فهو يقول(وشعاراً* ليُعرفوا به* ) .
وأقول : لهذا لا يمكن أن نحكم على أي فرقة من الفرق بأنهم خوارج ، حتى لو انطبق عليهم بعض ماوصفهم به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مادامت هذه السمة (أعني التحليق) منتفية عنهم ، وذلك لان هذا الحديث اسناده الى الله ربي لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى .. .
وخاصة أن اغلب صفات الخوارج المذكورة في الأحاديث هي صفات المؤمنين في الظاهر فمن غير سمة التحليق يصعب التفريق بين المؤمنين حقاً ، والخوارج الذين يظهر عليهم صفات الورع والتقوى .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ خادم الاسلام والمسلمين ما نقلته كان من مقالة للشيخ عمار الصياصنة وليست من عندي 
هذه هي فتوى شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية كاملة واقراءها بنفسك وتجرد من الهوى وانظر ايهما اصح معنى وأين وقع التصحيف 

http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra...d=22&Hashiya=2

ومن باب الاختصار سوف انقل لك الشاهد من كلام ابن تيمية ومقارنته بالتحليق وذو الثدية في الخوارج

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله: 

*والمقصود هنا أن يتبين أن هؤلاء الطوائف المحاربين لجماعة المسلمين من* *الرافضة*  *ونحوهم هم شر من* *الخوارج*  *الذين نص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قتالهم ورغب فيه . وهذا متفق عليه بين علماء الإسلام العا**رفين بحقيقته . ثم منهم من يرى أن لفظ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شمل الجميع ومنهم من يرى أنهم دخ**لوا من باب التنبيه والفحوى أو من باب كونهم في معناهم . فإن الحديث روي بألفاظ متنوعة ففي الصحيحين** - واللفظ* *للبخاري*  *-* *عن*  *علي بن أبي طالب*  *رضي الله عنه أنه قال : إذا حدثتكم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا فوالله لأن أخر من السم**اء أحب إلي من أن أكذب عليه و إذا حدثتكم فيما بيني وبينكم فإن الحرب خدعة وإني سمعت رسول الله صل**ى الله عليه وسلم يقول : {* *سيخرج قوم في آخر الزمان حداث الأسنان سفهاء الأحلام يقولون من خير قول البرية لا يجاوز إيمانهم حناج**رهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية . فأينما لقيتموهم فاقتلوهم ; فإن في قتلهم أجرا لمن ق**تلهم يوم القيامة* *} .* *وفي صحيح* *مسلم*  *: "* *عن* *زيد بن وهب*  *أنه كان في الجيش الذين كانوا مع* *علي*  *رضي الله عنه الذين ساروا إلى* *الخوارج*  *.* *فقال* *علي*  *:* *يا أيها الناس إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : {* *يخرج قوم من أمتي يقرءون القرآن ليس قراءتكم إلى قراءتهم بشيء ولا صلاتكم إلى صلاتهم بشيء ولا صيام**كم إلى صيامهم بشيء . يقرءون القرآن يحسبون أنه لهم وهو عليهم*  *لا تجاوز صلاتهم تراقيهم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية . لو يعلم الجيش الذين يصيبون**هم ما قضي لهم على لسان نبيهم لنكلوا عن العمل وآية ذلك أن فيهم رجلا له عضد ليس له ذراع على رأس عض**ده مثل حلمة الثدي عليه شعرات بيض* *} .* *والله إني لأرجو أن يكونوا هؤلاء القوم ; فإنهم قد سفكوا الدم الحرام وأغاروا في سرح الناس . فسيروا على اس**م الله . وذكر الحديث إلى آخره .* 

*وفي* *مسلم*  *أيضا " عن* *عبد الله بن رافع*  *كاتب* *علي*  *رضي الله عنه أن* *الحرورية*  *لما خرجت وهو مع* *علي*  *قالوا : لا حكم إلا لله . فقال* *علي*  *:* *كلمة حق أريد بها باطل . إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف ناسا إني لأعرف صفتهم في هؤلاء يقولون* *الحق بألسنتهم لا يجاوز هذا منهم وأشار إلى حلقه من أبغض خلق الله إليه منهم رجل أسود إحدى يديه طبي** شاة أو حلمة ثدي . فلما قتلهم*  *علي بن طالب*  *قال : انظروا . فنطروا فلم يجدوا شيئا . فقال : ارجعوا فوالله ما كذبت ولا كذبت - مرتين أو ثلاثا - ثم وجدوه ف**ي خربة فأتوا به حتى وضعوه بين يديه " .* 

*وهذه العلامة التي ذكرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي علامة أول من يخرج منهم ليسوا مخصوصين بأو**لئك القوم . فإنه قد أخبر*  *في غير هذا الحديث أنهم لا يزالون يخرجون إلى زمن الدجال . وقد اتفق المسلمون على أن* *الخوارج*  *ليسوا مختصين بذلك العسكر .* 

*وأيضا فالصفات التي وصفها تعم غير ذلك العسكر ; ولهذا كان* *الصحابة*  *يروون الحديث مطلقا مثل ما في الصحيحين عن*  *أبي سلمة*  *وعطاء بن يسار*  *:* *أنهما أتيا* *أبا سعيد*  *فسألاه عن* *الحرورية*  *:* *هل سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكرها ؟ قال : لا أدري ; ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يق**ول : {* *يخرج في هذه الأمة - ولم يقل منها - قوم تحقرون صلاتكم مع صلاتهم يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم أو** حلوقهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية فينظر الرامي إلى سهمه إلى نصله إلى رصافه : فيتمارى** في الفوقة هل علق بها شيء من الدم* *}* *اللفظ* *لمسلم*  *.* *وفي الصحيحين أيضا عن* *أبي سعيد*  *قال : {* *بينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقسم جاء* *عبد الله ذو الخويصرة التميمي*  *-* *وفي رواية أتاه* *ذو الخويصرة*  *رجل من* *بني تميم*  *-* *فقال : اعدل يا رسول الله . فقال : ويلك من يعدل إذا لم أعدل قد خبت وخسرت إن لم أكن أعدل قال*  *عمر بن الخطاب*  *:* *ائذن لي فأضرب عنقه . قال : دعه فإن له أصحابا يحقر أحدكم صلاته مع صلاتهم وصيامه مع صيامهم يمرقون** من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ينظر إلى نصله فلا يوجد فيه شيء*  *ثم ينظر إلى رصافه فلا يوجد فيه شيء ثم ينظر إلى نضيه - وهو قدحه - فلا يوجد فيه شيء ثم ينظر إلى قذذه ف**لا يوجد فيه شيء . قد سبق الفرث والدم* *} .* *وذكر ما في الحديث .* 

*فهؤلاء أصل ضلالهم : اعتقادهم في أئمة الهدى وجماعة المسلمين أنهم خارجون عن العدل وأنهم ضالون و**هذا* *مأخذ الخارجين عن السنة من* *الرافضة*  *ونحوهم* *ثم يعدون ما يرون أنه ظلم عندهم كفرا . ثم يرتبون على الكفر أحكاما ابتدعوها .* 

*فهذه ثلاث مقامات للمارقين من* *الحرورية*  *والرافضة*  *ونحوهم . في كل مقام تركوا بعض أصول دين الإسلام حتى مرقوا منه كما مرق السهم من الرمية وفي الصحيحين** في حديث* *أبي سعيد*  *: {* *يقتلون أهل الإسلام ويدعون أهل الأوثان ; لئن أدركتهم لأقتلهم قتل* *عاد*  *}* *وهذا نعت سائر الخارجين* *كالرافضة*  *ونحوهم ; فإنهم يستحلون دماء أهل القبلة لاعتقادهم أنهم مرتدون أكثر مما يستحلون من دماء الك**فار الذين ليسوا مرتدين ; لأن المرتد شر من غيره . وفي حديث* *أبي سعيد*  *:* *أن {* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر قوما يكونون في أمته : يخرجون في فرقة من الناس سيماهم التحليق . قال : ه**م شر الخلق أو من شر الخلق تقتلهم أدنى الطائفتين إلى الحق* *}* *وهذه السيما سيما أولهم كما كان ذو الثدية ; لأن هذا وصف لازم لهم .* *انتهى كلامه رحمه الله** 


*لاحظ كيف قارن بين ذو الثدية وبين التحليق وقال ان هذه سيما اولهم.

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

ركز يا أخ ماجد في الموضوع ثم عاود المشاركة .. الله يهديك للحق
وعلى العموم الكلام الاخير الذي نقلته أنت عليك لا معك ولا خلاف عليه اصلا فهو يؤيد ما أقول ، خذل الله الخوارج حليقي الرئوس الذين يقتلون أهل الاسلام ، ويوالون أهل الاوثان .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اتمنى يا اخي خادم الاسلام والمسلمين ان تكمل النقاش معي وتتحملني لو تكرمت 
هل كلام ابن تيمية واضح انه يقارن بين صفة ذو الثدية والتحليق او لا؟ وان ما ورد في المجموع هو تصحيف لكلامه

----------


## أبو عُمر

*كثيراً ما يصف المُرجئة والجهمية أهل التوحيد والإيمان بأنهم خوارج
فالمُرجئة عندنا يُحذرون من الموحدين الذين يُكفرون عُباد القبور وساب الدين ويقولون أنه من الخوارج 

فهذا يدفعنا لأن نقول قبل أن تُعالج الوصف أُنظر في الواصف هل هو علي التوحيد إبتداءً ووقع عنده سوء الفهم وتتبع الأخبار الكاذبة أو غُيب عنه الواقع لأسباب ، أم  هو علي الإرجاء .

لا أتهم أحد بهذا الإتهام ولكنه من باب تقصير المسافة ، فأحد المشايخ ظل يُحاوره أحد المرجئة في أمور التكفير فسألة عن القذافي فقال له مُسلم قال لو قُلت ذلك من البداية ما تناقشت معك .*

----------


## أحمد البكري

فليتحسس المرجئة التكفيرية رؤوسهم !

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

قول شيخ الاسلام : (( *و**هذه السيما سيما أولهم كما كان ذو الثدية ; لأن هذا وصف لازم لهم .))

**نرجو البيان هل يوجد تحريف في النص أم لا ؟ [ لأن هذا وصف ...] أو [ لا أن هذا وصف ..]
*

----------


## روح النيل

عجيب والله ؟!!
بما تستدل أخي كاتب الموضوع ؟
تستدل بأن عدم حلق الرؤوس ينفي عنهم تهمة (الخوارج )
والله فعلا عجيب !!
انا أسألك سؤالا 
اذا وجدت فرقة من الفرق فيها كل صفات الخوارج 
ما عدى صفة التحليق هل يكونون عندك من الخوارج أم لا ؟ 
يعني يكفرون المسلمين ويقتلونهم ويدعون أهل الاوثان ويستحلون أعراض المسلمين وغير ذلك من صفاتهم اخذاهم الله 
واذا كنت لا تراهم من الخوارج فماذا تطلق عليهم أهل السنة والجماعة مثلا ؟!
سبحان الله

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قول شيخ الاسلام : (( *و**هذه السيما سيما أولهم كما كان ذو الثدية ; لأن هذا وصف لازم لهم .))
> 
> **نرجو البيان هل يوجد تحريف في النص أم لا ؟ [ لأن هذا وصف ...] أو [ لا أن هذا وصف ..]
> *


اخي ابراهيم أقراء الفتوى كاملة واحكم بنفسك

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*تقريرات* *أئمة الدعوة
**في مخالفة مذهب الخوارج وإبطاله*

*د.محمد هشام ظاهري

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=12923

*

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> اتمنى يا اخي خادم الاسلام والمسلمين ان تكمل النقاش معي وتتحملني لو تكرمت 
> هل كلام ابن تيمية واضح انه يقارن بين صفة ذو الثدية والتحليق او لا؟ وان ما ورد في المجموع هو تصحيف لكلامه


ولاً: اشكر الإدارة على إعادة الموضوع بعد حذفه ، على ما تم فيه من حذف لبعض الكلام ... 
الاخ ماجد كنت أتمنى ان تعتذر أولا عن الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه .
وعلى العموم انا فهمت ما تقصد ، وان هناك احتمال للتصحيف في الجملة المنقولة.. وانا اوافقك الرأي خاصة ان سياق الكلام قد يوحي بذلك
لكن كما ذكرت لك قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله ليس بحجة على المسلمين ، هذا اذا صح ان وقع التصحيف فعلاً في الحروف .

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> عجيب والله ؟!!
> بما تستدل أخي كاتب الموضوع ؟
> تستدل بأن عدم حلق الرؤوس ينفي عنهم تهمة (الخوارج )
> والله فعلا عجيب !!
> انا أسألك سؤالا 
> اذا وجدت فرقة من الفرق فيها كل صفات الخوارج 
> ما عدى صفة التحليق هل يكونون عندك من الخوارج أم لا ؟ 
> يعني يكفرون المسلمين ويقتلونهم ويدعون أهل الاوثان ويستحلون أعراض المسلمين وغير ذلك من صفاتهم اخذاهم الله 
> واذا كنت لا تراهم من الخوارج فماذا تطلق عليهم أهل السنة والجماعة مثلا ؟!
> سبحان الله


نعم اذا اجتمعت جميع هذه الصفات كاملة فيهم عدا ا*لتحليق* لا يجوز تنزيل احكام (الخوارج) عليهم مثل :
( فأينما لَقِيتُوهم فاقتلوهم )  (شر الخلق والخلقية)  (طوبى لمن قتلهم و قتلوه )    الخ ..... 
 وذلك لأن هذا الحديث أعني حديث (سمة التحليق) اسناده الى الله ربي لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى
والقاعدة الفقهية تقول* (العام يخصص بالخاص)* وهذا الحديث الذي جاء بزيادة سمة التحليق خصص الاحاديث العامة التي جاء فيها ذكر الفرقة التي يطلق عليها الخوارج ، *والاحاديث تفسر بعضها بعضا .*
ولكن من ارتكب هذه الأفعال الشنيعة من تكفير للمسلمين وووو لكل منها حكم شرعي ينزّل على فاعلها .
ثم يا أخي  اذا كنت تقصد المجاهدين في العراق والشام بوصفك إياهم (يكفرون المسلمين ويقتلونهم ويدعون أهل الاوثان ويستحلون أعراض المسلمين)
فأرجو أن تراجع أمرك جيداً قبل يوم العرض ، وأن تدع عنك متابعة الاخبار والاعلام الكاذب الذي تكاتف من الشرق والغرب لمحاربة الاسلام والمسلمين وخاصة المجاهدين منهم .
والله اعلم .

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

في فتح الباري - ابن حجر (8/ 69)
(( وكانت طريقة الخوارج حلق جميع رؤوسهم )) ... والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ...هل كان الناس من قبلنا على مر تاريخ الخوارج يعرفونهم أو يميزونهم بهذه الصفة أم عند الإشتباه ...؟ وهل كل من ذكر التاريخ من الخوارج على اختلاف فرق الخوارج أنهم كانوا يحلقون رؤوسهم ؟
وقد جاءت رواية أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام ذكر صفة أخرى مع التحليق هي ذو الثدية  فهذا يدل على ان المقصودين هم من سيقاتلهم علي رضي الله عنه..ففي الفتح ذكر..وفي رواية عاصم بن شمخ عن أبي سعيد فقام رجل فقال يا نبي الله هل في هؤلاء القوم علامة قال يحلقون رؤوسهم فيهم ذو ثدية .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

> في فتح الباري - ابن حجر (8/ 69)
> (( وكانت طريقة الخوارج حلق جميع رؤوسهم )) ... والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ...هل كان الناس من قبلنا على مر تاريخ الخوارج يعرفونهم أو يميزونهم بهذه الصفة أم عند الإشتباه ...؟ وهل كل من ذكر التاريخ من الخوارج على اختلاف فرق الخوارج أنهم كانوا يحلقون رؤوسهم ؟
> وقد جاءت رواية أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام ذكر صفة أخرى مع التحليق هي ذو الثدية  فهذا يدل على ان المقصودين هم من سيقاتلهم علي رضي الله عنه..ففي الفتح ذكر..وفي رواية عاصم بن شمخ عن أبي سعيد فقام رجل فقال يا نبي الله هل في هؤلاء القوم علامة قال يحلقون رؤوسهم فيهم ذو ثدية .



بورك فيكم

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> في فتح الباري - ابن حجر (8/ 69)
> (( وكانت طريقة الخوارج حلق جميع رؤوسهم )) ... والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ...هل كان الناس من قبلنا على مر تاريخ الخوارج يعرفونهم أو يميزونهم بهذه الصفة أم عند الإشتباه ...؟ وهل كل من ذكر التاريخ من الخوارج على اختلاف فرق الخوارج أنهم كانوا يحلقون رؤوسهم ؟
> وقد جاءت رواية أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام ذكر صفة أخرى مع التحليق هي ذو الثدية  فهذا يدل على ان المقصودين هم من سيقاتلهم علي رضي الله عنه..ففي الفتح ذكر..وفي رواية عاصم بن شمخ عن أبي سعيد فقام رجل فقال يا نبي الله هل في هؤلاء القوم علامة قال يحلقون رؤوسهم فيهم ذو ثدية .


 علامة الرجل ذو الثدية انتهت بقتله أما سمة التحليق فهي باقية ما بقوا لانها لا تختص بشخص بعينه . وهذا هو الصحيح ان شاء الله ، والله اعلم .

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

*أليس الأباضية من الخوارج .... هل سيماهم التحليق ؟ فهم اليوم متوافرون فيمكن أن يخبرنا بعض من عايشهم هل يوفرون شعورهم أم يحلقون ؟ وعمان ليست عن ديارنا ببعيد .*

----------


## أحمد البكري

الأخ ذكر إشارة واضحة ظاهرة وإلا فإن المرجئة التكفيرية ينطبق عليهم سائر الخصال فهم يتركون أهل الأوثان ويقتلون أهل الإسلام!
فانظر لحال المرجئة التكفيرية والتي تُحرِّم قتل الوثني والمشرك الصليبي والذي دخل في عهد ولي أمرهم المشرك بينما يستحلون دماء المسلمين ويسلطون عليهم ألسنتهم بالثلب!
في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة سمعنا من شيوخ السلاطين أعاجيب وغرائب وكل ذلك ليسفكوا دماء المسلمين !

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

المرجئة يقتلون أهل الإسلام كما تقول والخوارج يقتلون أهل الإسلام اليوم كما يقولون .... ويكفي المستبصر ومريد الحق أن يستخبر الثقة بما القوم فاعلون ؟ وكما قال الله تعالى (( ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للذين كفروا )) ففي كلا المتهمين نوع فتنة والناجي من كان حسن القصد والنية واستفرغ وسعه في معرفة الحق ....

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة سمعنا من شيوخ السلاطين أعاجيب وغرائب وكل ذلك ليسفكوا دماء المسلمين !


اتفق علماء الامة على أن أمور الجهاد لا يتكلم فيها إلا خاصة العلماء الذين لهم الخبرة في الدنيا والدين
واليوم تسمع كل من هب ودب يفتي بقتل المسلمين واستباحة دمائهم واعراضهم ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
يفتي بقتل المسلمين  وبمساعدة الصليبيين ثم يذهب الى بيته ليتعشى وينام غرير العين !! أي دين هذا بالله عليكم
حتى قال أشقاهم بأن المجاهدين لايقرون بالله رباً ولا بالاسلام ديناً ولا بمحمد نبياً ورسولا بل هم اكفر من عباد الأوثان !!!
أي فجور بالخصومة هذا ، وأي عقيدة هذه ، وأي مدرسة تعلم منها هؤلاء ؟ أليس هذا هو التكفير بعينه .... ألا شاهت الوجوه ألا شاهت الوجوه

قال رَسُول ُاللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  : (مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ الْعِلْمُ، وَيَثْبُتَ الْجَهْلُ، وَيُشْرَبَ الْخَمْرُ، وَيَظْهَرَ الزِّنَا) 
وقال (إن اللهَ لا يقبضُ العلمَ انتزاعًا ينتزِعُه من العبادِ، ولكن يقبضُ العلمَ بقبضِ العلماءِ، حتى إذا لم يُبْقِ عالمًا،اتخذَ الناسُ رُؤوسًا جُهَّالًا، فسُئِلوا، فأفْتَوا بغيرِ علمٍ، فضلوا وأضلوا)

أنت في زمن الرويبضة أخي ... استعن بالله

----------


## أبو عُمر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خادم الاسلام والمسلمين
					


حتى قال أشقاهم بأن المجاهدين لايقرون بالله رباً ولا بالاسلام ديناً ولا بمحمد نبياً ورسولا بل هم اكفر من عباد الأوثان !!!
أي فجور بالخصومة هذا ، وأي عقيدة هذه ، وأي مدرسة تعلم منها هؤلاء ؟ أليس هذا هو التكفير بعينه .... ألا شاهت الوجوه ألا شاهت 




بارك الله فيك





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خادم الاسلام والمسلمين
					

أنت في زمن الرويبضة أخي ... استعن بالله



ما أكثرهم ، فلا نكاد نري غيرهم 
*

----------


## أبو عُمر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد البكري
					

الأخ ذكر إشارة واضحة ظاهرة وإلا فإن المرجئة التكفيرية ينطبق عليهم سائر الخصال فهم يتركون أهل الأوثان ويقتلون أهل الإسلام!
فانظر لحال المرجئة التكفيرية والتي تُحرِّم قتل الوثني والمشرك الصليبي والذي دخل في عهد ولي أمرهم المشرك بينما يستحلون دماء المسلمين ويسلطون عليهم ألسنتهم بالثلب!
في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة سمعنا من شيوخ السلاطين أعاجيب وغرائب وكل ذلك ليسفكوا دماء المسلمين !


بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 

 وهذه العبارة 
 المُرجئة التكفيرية 
إن دلت علي شيء فهي تدُل علي أنه أبين الضلال وأشُدُه
*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> الاخ ماجد كنت أتمنى ان تعتذر أولا عن الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه .
> وعلى العموم انا فهمت ما تقصد ، وان هناك احتمال للتصحيف في الجملة المنقولة.. وانا اوافقك الرأي خاصة ان سياق الكلام قد يوحي بذلك
> لكن كما ذكرت لك قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله ليس بحجة على المسلمين ، هذا اذا صح ان وقع التصحيف فعلاً في الحروف .


الاخ خادم الاسلام والمسلمين حياك الله واشكرك على اعترافك بان سياق كلام ابن تيمية يوحي بما اشرت أنا إليه 
ولكني للاسف ارى ان قول ابن تيمية لم يعجبك وهو من هو في العلم.

وانا اطلب منك ان تأتي بفتوى لعالم أخر من علماء المسلمين يشاركك رائيك عندما أفتيتنا انت بما هو في الاسفل: 




> وأقول : لهذا لا يمكن أن نحكم على أي فرقة من الفرق بأنهم خوارج ، حتى لو انطبق عليهم بعض ماوصفهم به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مادامت هذه السمة (أعني التحليق) منتفية عنهم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ خادم الاسلام والمسلمين هناك نقطه اخرى في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري واستشهد انت به وهذا نص الحديث

عن عن ابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يخرج ناس من قبل المشرق ويقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ثم لا يعودون فيه حتى يعود السهم إلى فوقه قيل ما سيماهم قال سيماهم التحليق أو قال التسبيد" رواه البخاري 

سؤال: 
لو خرج قوم من المغرب فيهم جميع صفات الخوارج حتى التحليق فهل سوف نقول انهم ليسوا بخوارج  بشهادة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لانهم ليسوا من المشرق؟!!

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> ولكني للاسف ارى ان قول ابن تيمية لم يعجبك وهو من هو في العلم.
> :


أولاً هداك الله للحق من الواضح أنك لا تقرأ المشاركات كاملة ، والدليل تسأل السؤال والجواب قد سبق الرد عليه من قبل
ثم اوصيك ان تتحلى بأخلاق طالب العلم طالما أنت في منتدى علمي ، واترك عندك العزة التي توردك للاثم
انت والصياصنة صاحبك قمتم بتحريف كلام شيخ الاسلام لا بتصحيفه ، وإلا كان المفروض من اول ما وضعت النص ذكرت انك ترى انه أصابه التصحيف حتى تبعد عنك الشبهه ، وانت لم تفعل ذلك طبعاً 
ولكن للأسف بعد ما كشفت أنا هذا التحريف صرت تتحجج بالتصحيف ولم يصدر منك حتى اعتذار  ، مع اني كنت منصف معك وشاركتك الرأي لا بالجزم لكن بالاحتمال وإلا الظاهر عكس ذلك وهو المعتمد في الكتاب .
أما جواب سؤالك : فاعلم انه لا يوجد عالم معتبر قال بخلاف ما أقول ، كل من تكلم على هذه الفرقة يذكر ذلك ، حتى اذا لم يصرح بالملازمة فهو معذور لأن ذلك محسوم بنص كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .
وللعلم بعد البحث لم اجد عالم ولا طالب علم قال بتصحيف كلام ابن تيمية الذي جعلته وكأنه نص إلاهي مع انه لم يثبت ذلك عليه أصلاً ، فهل اسعفتنا بنقلك لمعتبر وافقك الرأي ؟
أما سؤالك الثاني فخذها قاعدة مادام هناك تخصيص فلابد منه ، حتى تنزل الاحكام على الموصوف .

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

لاحظوا يا اخوة قصة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه مع صبيغ بن عسل التميمي التي أوردها ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الاستقامة  كيف أن فعل الفاروق يؤيد ما نقول

الاستقامة (1/257)
يحتج بأنه من سيماء الخوارج المارقين الذين جاءت الأحاديث الصحاح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذمهم من غير وجه وروى عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سيماهم التحليق 
 فإذا كان هذا سيماء أولئك المارقين وفي المسند والسنن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم كان هذا على بعده من شعار أهل الدين أولى من العكس
 ولهذا لما جاء صبيغ بن عسل التميمي إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وسأله من المتشابه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وضربه ضربا عظيما كشف رأسه فوجده ذا ضفيرتين فقال لو وجدتك محلوقا لضربت الذي فيه عيناك .
 لأنه لو وجده محلوقا استدل بذلك على أنه من الخوارج المارقين وكان يقتله لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتالهم 
 وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صفتهم يحقر أحدكم صلاته مع صلاتهم وصيامه مع صيامهم وقراءته مع قراءتهم يقرأون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية 
 ولا ريب أن الخوارج كان فيهم من الاجتهاد في العبادة والورع ما لم يكن في الصحابة كما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكن لما كان على غير الوجه المشروع أفضى بهم إلى المروق من الدين .

----------


## بوقاسم رفيق

أتساءل في غرابة هل النبي سيكون سببا في تشريد الملايين من الناس و موت الكثير منهم بسبب الجوع و العطش و المرض و الهم و تدمير منازلهم و ترعيب قلوبهم و سقوط القنابل عليهم و بتر أعضائهم و و و ....
لا أريد أحدا أن يشارك فقط يقرأ

----------


## روح النيل

*
عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَكَرَ «قَوْمًا يَكُونُونَ فِي أُمَّتِهِ يَخْرُجُونَ فِي فِرْقَةٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ سِيمَاهُمُ التَّحَالُقُ هُمْ شَرُّ الْخَلْقِ أَوْ مِنْ شَرِّ الْخَلْقِ تَقْتُلُهُمْ أَدْنَى الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ» قَالَ: فَضَرَبَ لَهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَثَلًا أَوْ قَالَ: قَوْلًا الرَّجُلُ يَرْمِي الرَّمِيَّةَ أَوْ قَالَ: الْغَرَضَ فَيَنْظُرُ فِي النَّصْلِ فَلَا يَرَى بَصِيرَةً وَيَنْظُرُ فِي النَّضِيِّ فَلَا يَرَى بَصِيرَةً وَيَنْظُرُ فِي الْفُوقِ فَلَا يَرَى بَصِيرَةً قَالَ: قَالَ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ: وَأَنْتُمْ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ يَا أَهْلَ الْعِرَاقِ "
ما رأيك في الحديث السابق 
 سِيمَاهُمُ التَّحَالُقُ     هم الخوارج 
تَقْتُلُهُمْ أَدْنَى الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ         يقصد علي وأصحابه 
واضح جدا ان الصفة سيقت في الخوارج الاول
خذ هذا ايضا 
عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا حَلَفَ فِي الْيَمِينِ قَالَ: «وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ بِيَدِهِ لَيَخْرُجَنَّ قَوْمٌ تَحْقِرُونَ أَعْمَالَكُمْ عِنْدَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ لَا يُجَاوِزُ تَرَاقِيَهُمْ يَمْرُقُونَ مِنَ الْإِسْلَامِ كَمَا يَمْرُقُ السَّهْمُ مِنَ الرَّمِيَّةِ» قَالُوا: فَهَلْ مِنْ عَلَامَةٍ يُعْرَفُونَ بِهَا؟ قَالَ: «فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ ذُو ثُدَيَّةٍ مُحَلِّقِي رُءُوسِهِمْ» قَالَ: أَبُو سَعِيدٍ فَحَدَّثَنِي عِشْرُونُ أَوْ بِضْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ عَلِيًّا وَلِيَ قَتْلَهُمْ قَالَ: فَرَأَيْتُ أَبَا سَعِيدٍ بَعْدَمَا كَبِرَ وَيَدَاهُ تَرْتَعِشَانِ يَقُولُ إِنَّ قِتَالَهُمْ عِنْدِي أَجَلُّ مِنْ قِتَالِ عِدَّتِهِمْ مِنَ التُّرْكِ "
انظر 
قَالُوا: فَهَلْ مِنْ عَلَامَةٍ يُعْرَفُونَ بِهَا؟ قَالَ: «فِيهِمْ رَجُلٌ ذُو ثُدَيَّةٍ مُحَلِّقِي رُءُوسِهِمْ»
العلامة (تحليق الرؤوس + ذو ثدية ) فهل اشترطت في كل الخوارج (ذو ثدية ) كما اشترطت التحليق 
وانظر الي قول ابي سعيد فَحَدَّثَنِي عِشْرُونُ أَوْ بِضْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ عَلِيًّا وَلِيَ قَتْلَهُمْ*

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> *
> العلامة (تحليق الرؤوس + ذو ثدية ) فهل اشترطت في كل الخوارج (ذو ثدية ) كما اشترطت التحليق 
> *



يا أخي اقرأ الموضوع والردود جيداً ، قبل ان تكتب رد ، فجواب اشكالك هذا قد أجبت عليه في الصفحة الأولى




> علامة الرجل ذو الثدية انتهت بقتله أما سمة التحليق فهي باقية ما بقوا لانها لا تختص بشخص بعينه . وهذا هو الصحيح ان شاء الله ، والله اعلم .


ثم أن كلام الصحابي أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه لا ينفي انقطاع سمة التحليق بقتلهم ، وإلا سوف نقول أن هذه الفرقة أيضا انتهت ولن تخرج بعد ما قتلوا ، وهذا خلاف ما عليه الجمهور إن لم يكن جميعهم .
وهذه الاحاديث التالية سوف ترد على الاشكال الذي طرحته عفا الله عنك :

وهذا في صحيح الجامع
( *يخرُجُ قومٌ في آخرِ الزمانِ* ، يقرؤونَ القرآنَ ، لَا يُجاوِزُ تراقِيَهم ، *سيماهم التحلِيقُ* ، إذا لَقِيتُموهُمْ فاقتلُوهم )
تحقيق الألباني( صحيح ) 

وهنا في صحيح ابن ماجه
( *يخرجُ قومٌ في آخرِ الزَّمانِ* أو في هذِه الأمَّةِ يقرءونَ القرآنَ لا يجاوزُ تراقيَهم أو حلوقَهم *سيماهمُ التَّحليقُ* إذا رأيتُموهم أو إذا لقيتُموهم فاقتلوهم )
تحقيق الألباني( صحيح )


وهنا ملاحظة تؤكد ما اجبتك به فالأعلى ان شاء الله وهي :
عدم  اقران الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم صفة علامة ذو الثدية و سمة التحليق في الاحاديث التي جاء فيها لفظ آخر الزمان فقط ذكر سمة التحليق لعلمه بالوحي أن ذو الثدية سوف يقتل غير بعيد ، وهو ما حصل . والله اعلم .

----------


## روح النيل

> * المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خادم الاسلام والمسلمين* 
> _علامة الرجل ذو الثدية انتهت بقتله أما سمة التحليق فهي باقية ما بقوا لانها لا تختص بشخص بعينه . وهذا هو الصحيح ان شاء الله ، والله اعلم ._


*
سأحاورك نقطة نقطه 
من قال بهذا القول من أهل العلم ؟*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* دراسات في الفرق

 (* *الشيعة* *،النصيرية ، 
الباطنية ،* *الصوفية* *،
**الخوارج* *)*



د . صابر طعيمة

جزاه الله تعالى خير الجزاء



http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=89&book=4929

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> أولاً هداك الله للحق من الواضح أنك لا تقرأ المشاركات كاملة ، والدليل تسأل السؤال والجواب قد سبق الرد عليه من قبل
> ثم اوصيك ان تتحلى بأخلاق طالب العلم طالما أنت في منتدى علمي ، واترك عندك العزة التي توردك للاثم
> انت والصياصنة صاحبك قمتم بتحريف كلام شيخ الاسلام لا بتصحيفه ، وإلا كان المفروض من اول ما وضعت النص ذكرت انك ترى انه أصابه التصحيف حتى تبعد عنك الشبهه ، وانت لم تفعل ذلك طبعاً 
> ولكن للأسف بعد ما كشفت أنا هذا التحريف صرت تتحجج بالتصحيف ولم يصدر منك حتى اعتذار  ، مع اني كنت منصف معك وشاركتك الرأي لا بالجزم لكن بالاحتمال وإلا الظاهر عكس ذلك وهو المعتمد في الكتاب .
> أما جواب سؤالك : فاعلم انه لا يوجد عالم معتبر قال بخلاف ما أقول ، كل من تكلم على هذه الفرقة يذكر ذلك ، حتى اذا لم يصرح بالملازمة فهو معذور لأن ذلك محسوم بنص كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .
> وللعلم بعد البحث لم اجد عالم ولا طالب علم قال بتصحيف كلام ابن تيمية الذي جعلته وكأنه نص إلاهي مع انه لم يثبت ذلك عليه أصلاً ، فهل اسعفتنا بنقلك لمعتبر وافقك الرأي ؟
> أما سؤالك الثاني فخذها قاعدة مادام هناك تخصيص فلابد منه ، حتى تنزل الاحكام على الموصوف .


الاخ خادم الاسلام والمسلمين جزاك الله كل خير وسامحك 
فانا لم احرف كلام ابن تيمية  -ما عاذ الله ان افعل ذلك- والشيخ صياصنة ليس صاحب لي وانما نقلت كلامه وما نقله هو عن ابن تيمية.
واتمنى ان نكمل نقاشناً بطريق  هادئة حتى نستفيد ونفيد:

وبخصوص كلامك الاخير الذي أشكل علي :



> أما سؤالك الثاني فخذها قاعدة مادام هناك تخصيص فلابد منه ، حتى تنزل الاحكام على الموصوف .


داعني اعيد عليك سؤالي واتمنى ان تجيب اجابة واضحة وحبذا  ان تكون بنعم اولا مع الشرح 
الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبر ان الخوارج يخرجون من المشرق, فهل لو خرج خارجي من المغرب سوف نقول ليس بخارجي لانه خرج من المغرب؟

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> *
> سأحاورك نقطة نقطه 
> من قال بهذا القول من أهل العلم ؟*


سبق الرد على هذا السؤال راجع الردود ، ثم كفى بقول المعصوم عليه الصلاة والسلام شاهداً ودليلا

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> الاخ خادم الاسلام والمسلمين جزاك الله كل خير وسامحك 
> فانا لم احرف كلام ابن تيمية  -ما عاذ الله ان افعل ذلك- والشيخ صياصنة ليس صاحب لي وانما نقلت كلامه وما نقله هو عن ابن تيمية.
> واتمنى ان نكمل نقاشناً بطريق  هادئة حتى نستفيد ونفيد:
> 
> وبخصوص كلامك الاخير الذي أشكل علي :
> 
> 
> داعني اعيد عليك سؤالي واتمنى ان تجيب اجابة واضحة وحبذا  ان تكون بنعم اولا مع الشرح 
> الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبر ان الخوارج يخرجون من المشرق, فهل لو خرج خارجي من المغرب سوف نقول ليس بخارجي لانه خرج من المغرب؟


سبحان الله امرك عجيب يا أخي ماذا تسمي هذا 



> ارغب في ان انقل لك ما قاله العلماء عن صفة التحليق 
> 
>  قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (28/ 497): " وَهَذِهِ السِّيمَا سِيمَا  أَوَّلِهِمْ كَمَا كَانَ ذُو الثُديَّة ؛ لا أَنَّ هَذَا وَصْفٌ لَازِمٌ  لَهُمْ".


ثم اتضح هذا
https://ojxuog.dm2301.livefilestore....led.jpg?psid=1

ثم عذرك أنك نقلته من فلان هذا ليس بعذر ،  الصحيح أن تستغفر الله وتعتذر على هذا اللتحريــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـف الغير مقصود منك (راجع الفرق بين التحريف والتصحيف)

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> داعني اعيد عليك سؤالي واتمنى ان تجيب اجابة واضحة وحبذا  ان تكون بنعم اولا مع الشرح 
> الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبر ان الخوارج يخرجون من المشرق, فهل لو خرج خارجي من المغرب سوف نقول ليس بخارجي لانه خرج من المغرب؟


*نعم يخرجون من المشرق ، لكن قد يكونوا مغاربه اتراك فرس روم الخ ....
المهم أنهم يخرجون من المشرق بالاوصاف التي ذكرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وبالعلامة والسمة المميزة ( التحليق ) أي حليقي الرأس .*

----------


## روح النيل

> *سبق الرد على هذا السؤال راجع الردود ، ثم كفى بقول المعصوم عليه الصلاة والسلام شاهداً ودليلا*


*
عليه الصلاة والسلام 
ومن قال اننا نقدم قول احد عليه 
انت تدعي قولا أسألك من قاله من أهل العلم 
لم تجب ؟
احلتني علي الردود ولم أجد احد من أهل العلم قال بقولك هذا 
اذا لم يقل بهذا أحد من أهل العلم قبلك فنعرف انك اول من قاله وأنه قولا مبتدع ليس لك فيه سلف وننتهي*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> *نعم يخرجون من المشرق ، لكن قد يكونوا مغاربه اتراك فرس روم الخ ....
> المهم أنهم يخرجون من المشرق بالاوصاف التي ذكرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وبالعلامة والسمة المميزة ( التحليق ) أي حليقي الرأس .*



جزاك الله خير, ما هو حكمك على الخوارج الذين كانوا في الاندلس والمغرب واجتمعت فيهم جميع علامات الخوارج إلا انهم من المغرب؟

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> *
> عليه الصلاة والسلام 
> ومن قال اننا نقدم قول احد عليه 
> انت تدعي قولا أسألك من قاله من أهل العلم 
> لم تجب ؟
> احلتني علي الردود ولم أجد احد من أهل العلم قال بقولك هذا 
> اذا لم يقل بهذا أحد من أهل العلم قبلك فنعرف انك اول من قاله وأنه قولا مبتدع ليس لك فيه سلف وننتهي*


يا أخي والله أخشى أن ينطبق عليكم  قول الله تعالى :
*ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَاقُّوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ? وَمَن يُشَاقِقِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ*
 الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول* (سيماهم التحليق)* وانت تقول من من أهل العلم قال بذلك !
اهل العلم يدركون ان لا قول بعد قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لذلك لا تجد منهم من يفصل في المسألة لوجود النص ... أفهمت
اسألك بالله هل رسول الله عندما يقول يخرجون من المشرق وسيماهم التحليق هل هو يتكلم من فراغ ؟ هل هذه الكلمات زائده وليس لها معنى مثلاً ؟ حاشا وكلا لكن هو كما قال تعالى 
*فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصَارُ وَلَٰكِن تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ*
 اخي اسمح لي سوف اتوقف عن الرد عليك ...

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

> جزاك الله خير, ما هو حكمك على الخوارج الذين كانوا في الاندلس والمغرب واجتمعت فيهم جميع علامات الخوارج إلا انهم من المغرب؟


لا يوجد شيء من ما ذكرت .... 
ثم اني اتوقف عن الرد عليك ، وذلك لعدم تخلقك بأخلاق طالب العلم وعدم اعتذارك واعترافك بتحريف كلام  شيخ الاسلام .
واعلم ان الله ناصر عباده المجاهدين وخاذل أعداءهم ولو كره الكافرون ..

----------


## روح النيل

*يا أخي تتوقف أو لا تتوقف فهذا شأنك 
انت ادعيت قولا انت أول من ابتدعه وليس لك فيه سلف 
هذا أولا 
ثانيا 
تستثني من النصوص بالهوي 
فتستثني علامة ذو ثدية من الحديث وتقول ببقاء العلامات الاخري 
مع أن هذه الاوصاف سيقت معا علامة علي جماعة معينة قاتلها علي والصحابة رضوان الله عليهم بشهادة ابو سعيد الخدري وغيره من الصحابه كما مضي 
وهي علامة من علامات النبوة الدالة علي صدقه الا وهي الاخبار ببعض الغيبيات المستقبلية 
اعلمت الان لم تنسحب 
اقولها مرة أخري فهمك هذا فهم مبتدع ليس لك فيه سلف لا من الصحابة ولا من أهل العلم 
والسلام 
وشكرا علي النكفير 
ربنا يهديك*

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم
 

**************
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
( لو أن رجلاً تصوَّف من أول النهار 
لم يأت عليه الظهر إلا وجدته أحمق .)
رواه البيهقي في مناقب الشافعي (2 / 208)
*************

======================

 داعية الشرك محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t132151/ (هذه مفاهيمنا - ردًا على شركيات وضلالات محمد علوي مالكي)
*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> لا يوجد شيء من ما ذكرت .... 
> ثم اني اتوقف عن الرد عليك ، وذلك لعدم تخلقك بأخلاق طالب العلم وعدم اعتذارك واعترافك بتحريف كلام  شيخ الاسلام .
> واعلم ان الله ناصر عباده المجاهدين وخاذل أعداءهم ولو كره الكافرون ..


بل الاندلس كان فيها خوارج وكذلك المغرب بمختلف فرقهم الصفرية والازارقة والاباضية وإلى يومنا هذا يوجد في الجزائر وليبيا وتونس خوارج  اباضية 
صحيح انه لم تجتمع فيهم صفات الخوارج كما تشترط انت ولم يسبق إليه أحد وصحيح انهم لم يخرجوا من العراق بلاد ابراهيم عواد السامرائي
ولكنهم خوارج ولاينتفون من مذهبهم كما يفعل البعض بل ويدعون إلى مذهبهم عياناً بياناً 

وبالمناسبة من صفات الخوارج انهم حدثاء الاسنان
فهل الخارجي اذا كبر سنة واصبح كهلاً يبراء من هذا المذهب ؟!!

----------


## خادم الاسلام والمسلمين

مجموع الفتاوى (مجمع الملك فهد) (/ 31)
وهذه السيما سيماأولهم كما كان ذو الثدية ؛ لأن هذا وصف لازم لهم .

الاستقامة (1/ 257)
جاء صبيغ بن عسل التميمي إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وسأله من المتشابه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وضربه ضربا عظيما كشف رأسه فوجده ذا ضفيرتين فقال لو وجدتك محلوقا لضربت الذي فيه عيناك لأنه لو وجده محلوقا استدل بذلك على أنهمن الخوارج المارقين وكان يقتله لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتالهم .

عون المعبود وحاشية ابن القيم (11/ 166)
 وَأَجَابَ النَّوَوِيُّ عَنْهُ بِأَنَّهُ لَا دَلَالَةَ فِيهِ عَلَى كَرَاهَةِ حَلْقِ الرَّأْسِ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ عَلَامَةٌ لَهُمْ وَالْعَلَامَةُ قَدْ تَكُونُ بِحَرَامٍ وَقَدْ تَكُونُ بِمُبَاحٍ

حاشية السيوطي على سنن النسائي (7/ 121)
وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ 
قَوْلُهُ سِيمَاهُمُ التَّحْلِيقُ أَيْ جَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ عَلَامَةً لَهُمْ عَلَى رَفْضِهِمْ زِينَةَ الدُّنْيَا وَشِعَارًا لِيُعْرَفُوا بِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْهُمْ جَهْلٌ بِمَا يزهد ومالا يُزْهَدُ فِيهِ وَابْتِدَاعٌ مِنْهُمْ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ شَيْئا كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْخُلَفَاءُ الراشدون وأتباعهم على خِلَافه .

نيل الأوطار (7/ 195)
حَدِيثِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ عِنْدَ أَبِي دَاوُد وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ِّ بِلَفْظِ:" قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا سِيمَاهُمْ؟ قَالَ: التَّحْلِيقُ ".
وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ أُخْرَى مِنْ حَدِيثِهِ بِلَفْظِ: " فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ:يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ هَلْ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمِ عَلَامَةٌ؟ قَالَ: يَحْلِقُونَ رُءُوسَهُمْ ".

حاشية السيوطي على سنن النسائي (7/ 121)
وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ 
قَوْلُهُ سِيمَاهُمُ التَّحْلِيقُ أَيْ جَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ عَلَامَةً لَهُمْ عَلَىرَفْضِهِمْ زِينَةَ الدُّنْيَا وَشِعَارًا لِيُعْرَفُوا بِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْهُمْجَهْلٌ بِمَا يزهد ومالا يُزْهَدُ فِيهِ وَابْتِدَاعٌ مِنْهُمْ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ شَيْئاكَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْخُلَفَاءُا  لراشدون وأتباعهم على خِلَافه .

شرح صحيح البخارى ـ لابن بطال (10/ 557)
ألا ترى أنه ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) وسمهم بسيما خصَّهم بها من غيرهم وهو التسبيد أو التحليق ، كما وسمهم بالرجل الاسود الذى إحدى يديه مثل ثدى المرأة، وهم الذين قاتلهم على بالنهروان حين قالوا : إنك ربنا ، فاغتاظ عليهم وأمر بحرقهم بالنارفزادهم الشيطان فتنة فقالوا : الآن أيقنا أنك ربنا ؛ إذ لا يعذب بالنار إلا الله فثب تبذلك كفرهم ، وقد قال بعض العلماء : إن من وسمه النبى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) بتحليقأ وغيره أنه لا يستتاب إذا وجدت فيه السيما ...


شرح سنن ابن ماجه للسيوطي وغيره (ص: 16)
قوْله
سِيمَاهُم التحليق لَيْسَ فِيهِ ذمّ التحليق بل هِيَ عَلامَة لتِلْك الْفرْقَة


شرح كتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري - الراجحي (ص: 205)
قوله: (سيماهم التحليق) أي: علامة الخوارج والمراد حلق الرأس، فهي علامة لهم، وليس كل من حلق رأسه يكون من الخوارج لكن الخوارج يشددون في الحلق، حتى أنهم لا يجعلونه ينبت، ويتعبدون الله بذلك، ويتخذون ذلك شعارًا، وديدنًا لهم. وليس المراد حلق اللحية ، كما قال بعضهم.


شرح سنن أبي داود - عبدالمحسن العباد (ص: 2)
السؤال: جاء في الخوارج أن سيماهم التحليق فهل هذا صحيح، وما معناه؟ 
الجواب: الخوارج علامتهم التحليق، وهذه سمة وعلامة لهم .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> شرح سنن أبي داود - عبدالمحسن العباد (ص: 2)
> السؤال: جاء في الخوارج أن سيماهم التحليق فهل هذا صحيح، وما معناه؟ 
> الجواب: الخوارج علامتهم التحليق، وهذه سمة وعلامة لهم .


ارى انك تجاهلت اسئلتي عن اخوارج المغرب والاندلس وكذلك الخوارج الكهول 
وبما انك تنقل شرح الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد فلماذا لا يكون كلام الشيخ فيصل بيننا 

اسمع كلام الشيخ بصوته وهو يقول ان داعش خوارج بلا شك 
http://majles.alukah.net/t134416/

----------

